# Motor died on Jet DC-1100A



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

So the motor died on my 18 year old Jet dust collector. Really don't want to replace the whole thing as it is no longer on the cart. I have it wall mounted and upgraded it with a Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy. 
So seeing the motor died I figured maybe upgrade to a 12" fan as the current one is 11" and upgrade the motor to a 2hp.
Anyone have any good links to a replacement motor and fan as the Jet motor was over $600 and the 12" fan was $167
I have looked at just buying a completed new unit but then I may have to invest time and money into making new wall mounts for the motor/ fan housing and the collector. I would probably also have to make a new donut to adapt the Wynn filter to a new collector.
I did not build any of my mounts or adaptors from wood at the time, I used aluminum and the donut to adapt to the Jet collector was made from 1" ABS plastic.
I worked at a fab shop when I made these and the material was next to nothing at that time.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Grizzly has a good selection of motors. 









Search


Grizzly Industrial, Inc. is a national retail and internet company providing a wide variety of high-quality woodworking and metalworking machinery, power tools, hand tools and accessories. By selling directly to end users we provide the best quality products at the best price to professionals...




www.grizzly.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Why not consider the 2 HP Harbor Freight DC on sale or with a 20% off coupon?
This is $230 right now:








70 gallon 2 HP High Flow High Capacity Dust Collector


Amazing deals on this 70 Gallon 2Hp Hi Flo Dust Collector at Harbor Freight. Quality tools & low prices.




www.harborfreight.com





OR this:




__





Toolots, Inc. - Reliable Equipment Fast.


Toolots.com is a one-of-a-kind international B2B online marketplace for factory direct industrial equipment, parts and supplies.




www.toolots.com





You can replace the impeller:








Larger Impeller for Harbor Freight Dust Collector - BeauBilt


Upgrading Harbor Freight dust collector with larger impeller.



www.beaubilt.com





Use the motor or any parts that will work with your present system.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

FWIW, the Wen 3403 has the 2HP motor you are looking for, as well as a 12" impeller. Or like others have mentioned, just save money and go with a HF 2HP DC and do the impeller swap... I would think the Wen motor though is rated for that impeller. I have an impeller swapped HF 2HP DC with no ill effects YET, but time will tell...


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> So the motor died on my 18 year old Jet dust collector. Really don't want to replace the whole thing as it is no longer on the cart. I have it wall mounted and upgraded it with a Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy.
> So seeing the motor died I figured maybe upgrade to a 12" fan as the current one is 11" and upgrade the motor to a 2hp.
> Anyone have any good links to a replacement motor and fan as the Jet motor was over $600 and the 12" fan was $167
> I have looked at just buying a completed new unit but then I may have to invest time and money into making new wall mounts for the motor/ fan housing and the collector. I would probably also have to make a new donut to adapt the Wynn filter to a new collector.
> ...


Sizing the motor properly is important. Just because a motor says 2hp does not mean it is 2hp. Most motors are designed to run most efficiently when they are loaded around 90-95%. If you are running a 2hp at 50% you are not only not getting 2hp out of the motor, you are wasting money. I would check and see what other 12" fan impellers use for motors. Then, if I want to upgrade the motor I would stay with that hp, but get a Baldor or other high quality motor.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> So the motor died on my 18 year old Jet dust collector. Really don't want to replace the whole thing as it is no longer on the cart. I have it wall mounted and upgraded it with a Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy.
> So seeing the motor died I figured maybe upgrade to a 12" fan as the current one is 11" and upgrade the motor to a 2hp.
> Anyone have any good links to a replacement motor and fan as the Jet motor was over $600 and the 12" fan was $167
> I have looked at just buying a completed new unit but then I may have to invest time and money into making new wall mounts for the motor/ fan housing and the collector. I would probably also have to make a new donut to adapt the Wynn filter to a new collector.
> ...



Have you checked Ebay?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Why not consider the 2 HP Harbor Freight DC on sale or with a 20% off coupon?
> This is $230 right now:
> 
> 
> ...


It says not available until June 16.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

Been on eBay and all I could find are 2HP motors with 5/8" shaft.
I am not sure about wasting money, if I were to order a motor from Jet the price difference between the 1 1/2HP and 2HP motor was only $30.
As far as Harbor Freight how reliable are their motors? My Jet lasted 18 years.
I looked at Grizzly and pretty much all of their motor were listed as on backorder


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

With the price point of that motor it’s not worth fixing. 18 yr old bearings in the blower.

You’ve got the goodies out if it. Machines are not cheap now. This is one of the few in stock.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Been on eBay and all I could find are 2HP motors with 5/8" shaft.*
> I am not sure about wasting money, if I were to order a motor from Jet the price difference between the 1 1/2HP and 2HP motor was only $30.
> As far as Harbor Freight how reliable are their motors? My Jet lasted 18 years.
> I looked at Grizzly and pretty much all of their motor were listed as on backorder











2hp motor single phase for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for 2hp motor single phase at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





This one looks right:








2 HP Electric Motor Single Phase 56H Frame 3450 RPM TEFC 115 / 230V C Face | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2 HP Electric Motor Single Phase 56H Frame 3450 RPM TEFC 115 / 230V C Face at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





What size is the Jet motor shaft? A 5/8" shaft is the most common size. Is it a "C" type mount, that bolts right to the blower housing? How about a photo of what you have?

Even though the HF DC is not available until June, their parts dept may have the motors on stock? Worth a 1-800 call.

I have a Jet 1100 with a 1 1/2 HP motor:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

I think I might have found my solution but not sure if it will work. I found a used Powermatic 3HP unit that is missing the filter bags and no power cord as it was hardwired in.
Question is that all the 3HP units I have seen have two collectors with two filter bags. Will there be to much airflow to my single Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy XL.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Been on eBay and all I could find are 2HP motors with 5/8" shaft.
> I am not sure about wasting money, if I were to order a motor from Jet the price difference between the 1 1/2HP and 2HP motor was only $30.
> As far as Harbor Freight how reliable are their motors? My Jet lasted 18 years.
> I looked at Grizzly and pretty much all of their motor were listed as on backorder


You don't know how long any tool will last, 1 year or 18...


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

My gut tells me you need more filter. Can you stack the canisters? I think I’ve seen that some where.

Is exhausting outside an option?


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I think I might have found my solution but not sure if it will work. I found a used Powermatic 3HP unit that is missing the filter bags and no power cord as it was hardwired in.
> Question is that all the 3HP units I have seen have two collectors with two filter bags. Will there be to much airflow to my single Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy XL.


No, they will be fine. That sounds like a great upgrade. You should notice a good airflow boost.

You mentioned a donut which, if it's used to adapt the OEM separator ring to the filter, makes that separator ring a significant restriction in the system. That will limit the blower performance and you won't get close to 3 hp out of it. That's why 3 hp units have two collectors (along with a larger fan), it's not the motor that determines power. The load determines the horsepower and an appropriate motor hp rating ensures the motor's survival.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I think I might have found my solution but not sure if it will work. I found a used Powermatic 3HP unit that is missing the filter bags and no power cord as it was hardwired in.
> Question is that all the 3HP units I have seen have two collectors with two filter bags. Will there be to much airflow to my single Wynn 35C filter and Super Dust Deputy XL.


You do understand that any filter restriction will significantly affect air flow/performance?
The blower is pushing the dusty air through the filter, which then goes and back into the shop, with now "clean" air.
Those 3 HP DCs flow about 2300 CFMs, too much for a single filter and that's why they are supplied with two.
That's about 2X the CFMs on the Jet.
If you can rig up the 3 HP, that's what I would do, since more air flow is always better.
You might call Oneida to see the CFM stats on the SDDXL unit and if it will work on that 3HP blower.

You can either add another Wynn filter or use 1 micro bags from American Fabric which ever is cheapest?





Filter Bags - American Fabric Filter | Fabric Filters


AFF manufactures a wide line of filtration bags including custom filters for small collectors, baghouse bags and vent bags used on any piece of air moving




americanfabricfilter.com


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Looks like maybe you can link two filters?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

The shaft on the current motor is 3/4".
I could stack filters as when I built the house I had the basement built with 10 foot walls so I could move 4X8 sheets around with not worrying about hitting floor joists.
I'm going on Wednesday to look at the 3HP dust collector.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

motor failure??
induction motor failures are generally not hard or expensive to repair. bearings or capacitors. typically the windings and armature do not get damaged. you may consider repairing... just my 0.02


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

That is a possibility but as far as the wife knows its not repairable. I figured this would be a good time to upgrade it or replace it.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

The HF is pretty cheap for a DC...


----------



## Chip Niceswander (Mar 19, 2021)

I would look at Facebook marketplace. I just picked up a brand new jet for 400 , with the canister filter. There are about 20 for sale within 100 miles of me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

well the 3hp DC was a no go it was far from "Like New". The fan housing looked like someone dropped it plus the motor was a 3 phase.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

Headed out to Iowa for work tomorrow and found another 3 HP unit to look at seeing I'm out there.
Its a Grizzly so i went on their website to look at the specs and see it has a 12 3/4" impeller which they also use the same size in one of their 2 HP units.
How does the 3 HP have that much more air flow capacity when both motors are rate at 3450 RPM turning the same size impeller?


----------



## HoytC (Dec 30, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> How does the 3 HP have that much more air flow capacity when both motors are rate at 3450 RPM turning the same size impeller?


The fan diameter and rpm determine the pressure. The inlet and outlet restriction determine the flow produced by that pressure. The 3 hp unit has two separators and filters in parallel. That means one fourth the outlet restriction, hence higher flow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2018)

Well still looking, the Grizzly looked nothing like the pictures that were posted. It was all rusty.
I found another unit to go look at but I cannot find any information about it.
Its a Penn State Industries DCSUPER 35, pictures of the tag on the motor list it as 3 1/2 HP, 220V 18AMP.
Any one know what size fan it has or CFM rating on it.
The owner does not know and no longer has the manual for it


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Get an entire new unit from WEN and use only the parts you need. At $390.00, not too bad:








WEN 3403 1,500 CFM 16-Amp 5-Micron Woodworking Dust Collector with 50-Gallon Collection Bag and Mobile Base


Remember when you had a clean work shop? Control the mess and minimize cleanup with the WEN 1,500 CFM 5-Micron Dust Collector. This powerful motor provides up to 16 amps of dust collection power, creating 1,500 cubic feet per minute worth of high velocity circulation. Attach up to two hoses at a...




wenproducts.com





If you haven't seen or heard about Oneida's newest high velocity dust collector, it's got 3 vacuum type blowers rather than one big impeller:








Supercell High-Pressure HEPA Cyclone Dust Collector 230V | Oneida Air Systems


Universal design collects from any 1




www.oneida-air.com


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

What's the replacement motor cost from Jet? Other motors found?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> Get an entire new unit from WEN and use only the parts you need. At $390.00, not too bad:


Is that a new product? The list price is $386.35, the only Amazon listing for it is $571.99!

Google brings up 2 too good to be true prices, $98.99 from 2 sites that I hadn't heard of before and are somehow related, or even the same site with different links:


https://www.ysubmt.com/product/blackfriday-wen-1500-cfm-16-amp-5-micron-woodworking-dust-collector-with-50-gal-collection-bag-and-mobile-base/




WEN 1500 CFM 16 Amp 5-Micron Woodworking Dust Collector with 50 Gal. Collection Bag and Mobile Base – NEW YEAR AMAZING DEALS


One has a West Virginia phone number and the other an Indiana residential address. Maybe @Tool Agnostic will do a deep dive on the company?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't know any more than you. That was on WEN's web site, but Home Depot shows it even lower:








WEN 1500 CFM 16 Amp 5-Micron Woodworking Dust Collector with 50 Gal. Collection Bag and Mobile Base 3403 - The Home Depot


Remember when you had a clean work shop. Control the mess and minimize cleanup with the WEN 1,500 CFM 5-Micron Dust Collector. This powerful motor provides up to 16 Amp of dust collection power, creating



www.homedepot.com


----------

